# A/S Executive nearside window to body replacement seal



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Having bought a roll of butyl from A/S, with the words 'you will be able to do it yourself by removing the screws that hold the complete blind system' I find that having removed all visible screws I cannot remove it!!(no surpise there then) It seems to be stuck fast behind the wall cabinet above the fridge. Has anybody done this job, if so could you tell me where I am going wrong?. Your help will be most appreciated.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Give A/S a ring and ask for parts. When I've asked service for advice they always put me through to parts. They really are very on the ball and helpful. h


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks Homerdog,

Spoke to Sean in A/S service centre, he explained the procedure step by step. Job finished today and watertight!!! So for the princely sum of £7.00 I have successfully completed a job that would cost well over £100.00 at a dealer. :


----------

